

Show HN: Visual Search app for iOS8, Snap Search, feedback welcome - germcd
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/snapsearch-search-reviews/id946731654?ls=1&mt=8

======
germcd
Hi Folks, I'm Ger the developer of Snap Search, we are looking for your
feedback on our app, both the idea and execution :-), there are certainly some
rough edges but we have found it works well with products and RL visual
information (Posters for concerts, museums, billboards etc.). Simply take a
pic, wait for it to recognise and then tap one of the speed dial buttons or
ask a question about the image.

